# Some stupid and need to know cheese questions



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, I am not making cheese as of yet, but I do have a question. Christy when you posted the receipe for 1 or 2 of your cheeses, you said lined your stainless colinder with muslin and then hung it? can you be more specific for me? Are you hanging the colinder from something? or?
One receipe you said to flatten out in a plate and then smash with another? Then when leaving it over nite, what do you set on your plate to keep the weight there for pressing?
Did you buy a press or make one or ? I want to start stocking up on my supples(tools) so when it comes time I will be ready to roll. I have my big stainless spoon, and the long knife and pots. what else do I need? and where's the cheapest ,BEST place to purchase the rest of what I need?
Karen


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

You can hang it whatever way works for you. The idea is to let the whey drain out of the cheese'

I tie my muslin cloth to the handle of my ss spoon and rest the spoon over the top of a ss stock pot. Some people hang it off the faucet and let it drip into the sink.

I'm not sure which recipe had the plate press, what was the name of the recipe? 

A simple plate press can be used to press farmer's type cheeses. Some call the the weight of a brick and some call for the weight of a gallon of water. 

Check out our helpful links sticky. I put in a few links with instructions for a homemade presses. I bought mine from Hoeggars. That is also where I get my PlyBan wich is a kind of plastic cheese cloth that I use in my presses. For soft cheeses I use cheap muslin from WalMart.

Christy


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks I will take a look!
karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen I just use 100% cotton pillow cases, dump the curds and whey into it, hang it from cup hooks attached under my shelf (where a normal person has a cabinet) and let the whey drip into a large bowl (I save the whey to make ricotta afterward). cheesemaking.com you really don't need anything but her cultures to make excellent cheese, love her cherve. Vicki


----------

